# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  Подскажите с чего начать плиз

## bellbelych

Надо написать прогу на С++ для интегрирования методом Монте-Карло. Как вычисляеться интеграл я разобрался, но нужен совет ,с чего начать так как только начал осваивать С. Использую Visual Studio 2010

----------


## masterdj

_discount generic  Sumatriptan from canadian pharmacy no prescription_  
fell sprawling upon the rocky floor far beyond the  
buy cheap online  Sumatriptan overnight delivery no rx  
_order online cheap  Sumatriptan overnight delivery no rx_  
how to purchase  Sumatriptan no perscription overnight   ... http://avodart-uk-generic.webs.com/ 
where can i buy generic  Sumatriptan with no presciption  
51944  >> http://relafen-great-britain.webs.com/ 
_best price for generic  Sumatriptan no perscription overnight_  
made, and bake you."  
*cheap  Sumatriptan no prescription*  
Sexual impotence is a horrible nightmare for many men in the world. It is reality for some of them.  
order online cheap  Sumatriptan with no prescription  
_ordering online  Sumatriptan no prior prescription_  
http://zebeta-uk-pharmacy.webs.com/ 
_order online cheap  Sumatriptan in australia without prescription_  
http://temovate-great-britain.webs.com/

----------

